# Porto Flea Market



## Yabby (Jan 23, 2013)

Does anybody know whether this Porto Flea Market is worth visiting? It's on tomorrow and we're wondering whether to give it a try.

http://www.facebook.com/fleamarket.porto

Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not been to this one, but we always find these markets interesting here but astounded and prices sellers expect and your not far from El Corte Englais for some serious retail therapy or the Norte & Mar shopping centres


----------



## Yabby (Jan 23, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Not been to this one, but we always find these markets interesting here but astounded and prices sellers expect and your not far from El Corte Englais for some serious retail therapy or the Norte & Mar shopping centres


I'm on first name terms with the staff of El Corte Ingles! It's my favourite shop in the world. In fact we're heading there in about 1/2 an hour to queue up for some ham on the bone ...


----------



## Yabby (Jan 23, 2013)

Just to report back, for the record ... one of the better flea markets I've been to in Portugal - perhaps 70 stalls or so knitted amongst the traditional food market in Matosinhos ... very colourful and interesting ambience (including a DJ playing a medley of 60's drug music, for example Bob Dylan's "everybody must get stoned" ... the prices weren't bad and we got a few bargains!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Cheers I'll add it to our list for Porto


----------

